# Shoshone access 2012



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

CDOT will likely be paving the westbound lanes of I-70 this year between Hanging Lake and No Name. Like last year, this will affect access to Shoshone as the only exit from Shoshone is onto the westbound lanes. I was notified by the Project Manager from last year (who may or may not be the Project Mananger this year) that he would keep me posted if he has any information. 

When I attended the first meeting I heard about last year as a private boater I was told that CDOT had already received input from the commercial operators and considered their recommendations in their planning process. Private users didn't hear about and weren't included in their planning because we "weren't paying attention". Fortunately, the Project Manager made himself available and some of our concerns were addressed.

If anyone has information, please notify us. We are paying attention!


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll say it again for this years news... Motherfuckers!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I received a reply from CDOT who confirmed this project will happen in 2012 and they are currently seeking a contractor. The project dates are from April 20th to June 22nd. Access WILL be available to both Grizzly Creek and Shoshone ramps. However, shuttling will be difficult. In a nutshell Shoshone's eastbound and westbound ramps will remain open. Grizzly Creeks Eastbound off and on ramps will remain open, the westbound on ramp will be closed until May 24th, and the westbound off ramp will remain open (for motorists turning around at Shoshone). From Grizzly Creek, the only way to travel west will be to, first go to Bair Ranch, and turn around (16 miles roundtrip).

I don't have any suggestions how CDOT could better accomodate motorists. They seem to be aware of the inconvenience but feel it is necessary. They will notify me when they schedule a public meeting where we can suggest any ideas we can brainstorm.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gremlin said:


> I received a reply from CDOT who confirmed this project will happen in 2012 and they are currently seeking a contractor. The project dates are from April 20th to June 22nd. Access WILL be available to both Grizzly Creek and Shoshone ramps. However, shuttling will be difficult. In a nutshell Shoshone's eastbound and westbound ramps will remain open. Grizzly Creeks Eastbound off and on ramps will remain open, the westbound on ramp will be closed until May 24th, and the westbound off ramp will remain open (for motorists turning around at Shoshone). From Grizzly Creek, the only way to travel west will be to, first go to Bair Ranch, and turn around (16 miles roundtrip).
> 
> I don't have any suggestions how CDOT could better accomodate motorists. They seem to be aware of the inconvenience but feel it is necessary. They will notify me when they schedule a public meeting where we can suggest any ideas we can brainstorm.


You better, and dont forget to tell me. I know where you raft........


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Gremlin said:


> From Grizzly Creek, the only way to travel west will be to, first go to Bair Ranch, and turn around (16 miles roundtrip).


I am confused. If eastbound on ramp at griz is open, and eastbound off ramp and westbound on ramp are both open at Shoshone, can't you turn around at shoshone in order to head back to glenwood? Did is misread the ramp openings?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I wouldn't do it just due to the congestion that will happen. Hanging lake was bad enough last year, I can picture the mayhem that would happen if people would use shoshone as a turn around for a grizzly creek shuttle


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

eklars said:


> I am confused. If eastbound on ramp at griz is open, and eastbound off ramp and westbound on ramp are both open at Shoshone, can't you turn around at shoshone in order to head back to glenwood? Did is misread the ramp openings?


It took me several readings and a hand drawn map to understand... Remember that I-70 is two seperated and divided roads-two lanes on the eastbound and two lanes on the westbound. All traffic, eastbound and westbound will travel on the eastbound road- one lane each direction from Hanging Lake to Glenwood Springs where the seperated highway is at the same elevation. They are repaving the westbound lanes but will be allowing travel on the westbound road between Shoshone and Grizzly Creek to be able to keep Shoshone open. However, you will need to get off the westbound road at Grizzly Creek and the only place to get back onto the eastbound road to travel westbound before the highway seperates is back at Bair Ranch. 

It is sixteen miles from Grizzly Creek to Bair Ranch and back. I don't remember what they reduced the speed to last year; 40 mph? I would expect it will add 30 minutes.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

So The hanging lake exit will be closed for a turnaround?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

*Good Question; unclear to me*

I wish I could just figure out how to copy and paste the entire pdf but here are the parts about Grizzly Creek and Hanging Lake.


*GRIZZLY CREEK REST AREA (EXIT 121) *
*THE EASTBOUND ON AND OFF RAMPS WILL REMAIN OPEN. *
*THE WESTBOUND OFF RAMP WILL BE OPEN TO MOTORISTS WHO ARE TURNING AROUND AT SHOSHONE (EXIT 123). *HOWEVER, ACCESS TO WESTBOUND I-70 FROM GRIZZLY CREEK, BEFORE MAY 24TH WILL BE BY FIRST TRAVELING EAST TO THE BAIR RANCH REST AREA (EXIT 129), AND THEN HEADING WEST (SEE BELOW). 
*THE WESTBOUND ON RAMP WILL BE CLOSED UNTIL MAY 24TH (APPROXIMATELY). *THIS CLOSURE IS REQUIRED FOR RECONSTRUCTION OF THE WESTBOUND LANES BETWEEN THE GRIZZLY CREEK AND THE NO NAME REST AREAS. ACCESS TO WESTBOUND I-70 FROM GRIZZLY CREEK, BEFORE MAY 24TH WILL BE BY FIRST TRAVELING EAST TO THE BAIR RANCH REST AREA (EXIT 129), AND THEN HEADING WEST. 
*HANGING LAKE REST AREA (EXIT 125) *
*IT IS ANTICIAPTED TO CLOSE THE REST AREA TO MOTORISTS FOR 1 WEEK IN LATE APRIL TO RECONSTRUCT THE WESTBOUND ON RAMP AND ROADWAY IN THIS AREA. *THE TWO RAMPS WILL OTHERWISE BE OPEN. 

I would think it means the merge onto the eastbound road could be made west of the tunnels. Definitely a lot shorter than going to Bair Ranch and something to verify when they have a public meeting.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

The meeting is tomorrow 
6-9 @ glenwood springs community center 100 wolfsohn road he's Room c sopris room


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, glad you caught that. I hadn't heard or seen anything about it. 

So the meeting is Tuesday, March 13th. Can you attend it? I usually leave Glenwood by 5 but might be able to head back later. I am curious why they were saying we'll need to go to Bair Ranch to turn around instead of Hanging Lake.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Grem, unfortunatly my new job has me starting @ 1:00 and I work until 10 ish( gonna be a great summer for early day river running)


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> Oh, glad you caught that. I hadn't heard or seen anything about it.
> 
> So the meeting is Tuesday, March 13th. Can you attend it? I usually leave Glenwood by 5 but might be able to head back later. I am curious why they were saying we'll need to go to Bair Ranch to turn around instead of Hanging Lake.


Because the westbound lanes will be closed, for the most part, between Hanging Lake and No Name for construction. It won't be possible to safely make the crossover to the eastbound lanes from the Hanging Lake on ramps.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

*HANGING LAKE REST AREA (EXIT 125) *
*IT IS ANTICIAPTED TO CLOSE THE REST AREA TO MOTORISTS FOR 1 WEEK IN LATE APRIL TO RECONSTRUCT THE WESTBOUND ON RAMP AND ROADWAY IN THIS AREA. *THE TWO RAMPS WILL OTHERWISE BE OPEN. 

That would seem to mean the merge onto the eastbound lanes will happen west of the tunnel so it should be possible to use it as the turnaround.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Pretty sure if you turn around at Hanging Lake you will have to exit at Grizzly and go back all the way to Bair Ranch anyway.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't be so hard on yourself knumbskull,I think you are correct. I'll leave shuttle planning to others this year. I get confused without closures.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just to update... Ran a couple laps after work today. Coming from gws, EB off ramp to grizzly is open. The shuttle to Shoshone and back is wide open - no problems, in fact you'll be the only ppl on the road heading west back to grizzly since WB is closed at hanging lake. The only shitter is that if you're from gws or west, u have to drive all the way to bair ranch to get a chance to turn around and back in two way traffic to get home. Driving to bair ranch and back is annoying and slow but a much better option than not boating. 

Ppl coming from east of gwood canyon have to drive all way to gws to turn around and access grizzly. Grizzly WB off ramp can only be accessed on shonshone shuttles. That's the latest on things... Clear as mud? Happy boating!


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Rumor is project will be completed May 4th. And if you weren't already aware you can now turn around at Hanging Lake.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

knumbskull said:


> And if you weren't already aware you can now turn around at Hanging Lake.


...to go west to Grizzly to go east to Bair Ranch to go west to Glenwood! I watched a car come onto I-70 from Hanging Lake yesterday and there is nowhere to merge with the traffic coming out of the tunnel. They had to stay on the Westbound lanes to Grizzly.

Glad to hear the rumors! Might be a Sho-Sho birthday!


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I made the merge twice this past weekend at Hanging Lake. There was a coned taper to merge you with WB traffic just prior to the crossover.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh good!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Update*

Here is an update I received this morning.

_*Sean, IHC should be done with all construction and lane closures and traffic impacts by Friday May 10th, but hopefully earlier if weather permits. In the meantime, all rest areas are still open – No Name, Grizzly Creek, Shoshone, Hanging Lake, and Bair Ranch. We recently modified the traffic control at Hanging Lake to allow drivers to turn around at Hanging Lake, thus it is possible to now get back on WB I-70 here instead of having to turn around at Bair Ranch. It’s now more convenient for boaters leaving and returning to Glenwood.*_

SYOTR,
-Sean


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

The road work is done!


----------

